# perdu barre d'adresse SAFARI



## marlou (17 Février 2007)

oups! j'ai supprimé par erreur la barre d'adresse safari, je n'arrive pas à la faire réapparaitre meme dans les préférences ou les options d'affichage, un clic droit dessus me propose de la personnaliser, sans effet...
Question banale, certes, mais réponse o combien salvatrice!


----------



## chandler_jf (17 Février 2007)

marlou a dit:


> oups! j'ai supprimé par erreur la barre d'adresse safari, je n'arrive pas à la faire réapparaitre meme dans les préférences ou les options d'affichage, un clic droit dessus me propose de la personnaliser, sans effet...
> Question banale, certes, mais réponse o combien salvatrice!



Salut, 

Présentation > Afficher la barre d'adresse


----------



## marlou (17 Février 2007)

Ok, ça me revient, j'ai honte mais je suis un peu ralenti ce matin...bref j'ai résolu le pb, faut etre nase pour bloquer là dessus...


----------



## Dead head (17 Février 2007)

marlou a dit:


> faut etre nase pour bloquer là dessus...



Je confirme !  

Non, c'était juste pour faire une blague facile, ça n'a rien de méchant.


----------

